# الحروف الإضافية في الأبجدية العربية



## Amirali1383koohi

مرحبا بكم جميعا
من فضلكم، قولولي كل الحروف الاضافية في الحروف الابجدية العربية مع طريقة نطقها
انا الآن اعرف حرفي الـ ڤ و الـ ڨ مع طريقة نطقهما
انا شفت الحرفين و لا اعرف طريقة نطقهما
من فضلكم ساعدوني
شكرا كثييييرا سلفا


----------



## Mahaodeh

هذه الأحرف ليست جزء من الأبجدية ولا نتعلمها في المدارس وحسب علمي هذه الأحرف ليست رسمية. بعضها أُخذت من الفارسية أو الأردية لتوضيح بعض الأصوات غير الموجودة في العربية، ثم أصبح الناس يتفننون في اختراع الحروف
أضف إلى ذلك أن الناس تلفظ هذه الأحرف بطرق مختلفة. مثلا الجيم بثلاث نقاط يلفظها البعض كجيم غير معطشة، والبعض يلفظها كجيم معطشة، والبعض الآخر يلفظها كما تلفظ في الفارسية 

بصورة عامة، لا يستعمل العرب الكثير من هذه الأحرف بل يعتمدون كثيرا على أن من يقرأ العامية يعرف المقصود لوحده، خصوصا وأن اللهجات العامية ليست لها أبجديات محددة ولم تُنظّم

نصيحتي لك هي أن لا تعوّل عليها كثيرا، لو كان بها فائدة لاستخدمها الآخرون ممن يتعلمون العربية. بما أن لغتك الأم هي الفارسية، فلا بدّ أنك تعرف الأحرف الفارسية، وهذه بداية ممتازة. بإمكانك البدء منها والسؤال عن أي شيء حين تراه في كلمة محددة وبلهجة محددة

هذا ما أراه، ولك الخيار طبعا


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

شكرا لتعليقاتكم القيمة.
وأنا أتفق معك أيضًا ، في الواقع كنت أعتقد أن هذه الكلمات مستخدمة .
كـ (گ) ، فسيكون ذلك مفهومًا لجميع العرب ، أليس كذلك؟(G ) في رأيي ، إذا كتبنا الحرف


----------



## WadiH

Amirali1383koohi said:


> شكرا لتعليقاتكم القيمة.
> وأنا أتفق معك أيضًا ، في الواقع كنت أعتقد أن هذه الكلمات مستخدمة .
> كـ (گ) ، فسيكون ذلك مفهومًا لجميع العرب ، أليس كذلك؟(G ) في رأيي ، إذا كتبنا الحرف



لا أظن ذلك.  المتعارف عليه يختلف من منطقة إلى أخرى في العالم العربي.  الرمز الذي ذكرته يستخدم غالباً في العراق ولن يفهمه إلا من له اطلاع على كتابات العراقيين العامية، بينما في الجزيرة العربية يستخدم "القاف" وفي بلاد الشام يفضلون "الغين" وفي مصر يفضلون "الجيم" (وقد يستخدمون جيم بثلاث نقاط للدلالة على الجيم المعروفة في البلاد الأخرى)، ولا أدري ماذا يفضلون في شمال إفريقيا عدا مصر.


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

شكرا على التوضيح
هل من الممكن أن تقول لي كيف أكتب حرف الـ چ في العربية ؟
چ : Ch
في رأيي في اكثر اللهجات يكتبونه كحرف چ كـ : ج , صحيح ؟
في اللهجات المختلفة العربية بشكل رسمي ؟؟ Gالـ و  ch هل يمكن أن تقول لي كيف يكتبون حرف الـ


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

هل يمكن أن تخبرني كيف يتم نطق كلمة ظ (أعلاه التي توجد بها ثلاث نقاط)؟ أنا في الحقيقة أريد أن اعرف  كيف يتم النطق هذا الكلمة.
هذا الحرف عجيب جدااااا في رأيي


----------



## fenakhay

في المغرب، نستعمل ڭ لكتابة g.


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

fenakhay said:


> في المغرب، نستعمل ݣ لكتابة g.


هذا الحرف ليس رسمي , صحيح ؟؟


----------



## fenakhay

ماذا تعني برسمي ؟


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

يعني كل المغربيين يعرفون هذا ؟


----------



## fenakhay

نعم. ولكنه ليس برسمي.


----------



## WadiH

Amirali1383koohi said:


> شكرا على التوضيح
> هل من الممكن أن تقول لي كيف أكتب حرف الـ چ في العربية ؟
> چ : Ch
> 
> في رأيي في اكثر اللهجات يكتبونه كحرف چ كـ : ج , صحيح ؟



نعم هذا الرمز يستخدم للتعبير عن هذا الصوت في اللهجات الخليجية والعراقية، لكن في الغالب يعبر عنه بجيم (بنقطة واحدة).

أما في الفصحى واللهجات الأخرى التي مرت علي فعادةً يستخدم "تش" خصوصاً في الكلمات الأجنبية.



> في اللهجات المختلفة العربية بشكل رسمي ؟؟ Gالـ و  ch هل يمكن أن تقول لي كيف يكتبون حرف الـ



لا يوجد شيء رسمي وإنما أعراف مختلفة كما ذكرت أعلاه



Amirali1383koohi said:


> هل يمكن أن تخبرني كيف يتم نطق كلمة ظ (أعلاه التي توجد بها ثلاث نقاط)؟ أنا في الحقيقة أريد أن اعرف  كيف يتم النطق هذا الكلمة.
> هذا الحرف عجيب جدااااا في رأيي


 
لا أذكر أني رأيت هذا الرمز لكن أظن يقصد به صوت كالزاي المفخمة التي نسمعها في التركية.


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

fenakhay said:


> نعم. ولكنه ليس برسمي.


😉فهمت شكرا



Wadi Hanifa said:


> لا أذكر أني رأيت هذا الرمز لكن أظن يقصد به صوت كالزاي المفخمة التي نسمعها في التركية.


في الحقيقة لم افهم طريقة النطق
هل ينطق هذا الحذف كالحرف الزاي المفخمة في المصرية  ؟



Wadi Hanifa said:


> لا أذكر أني رأيت هذا الرمز لكن أظن يقصد به صوت كالزاي المفخمة التي نسمعها في التركية.


يعني في مصر ايضا يستخدمون هذا الحرف بدلا لحرف الزاي المفخمة ؟؟


----------



## WadiH

هو الصوت الذي تسمعه في كلمة مثل بالزبط عند المصريين
هذا أقرب تسجيل له:


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

شكرا كثيييرا على مساعدتك 
هذا التسجيل ساعدني كثيرا


----------



## I.K.S.

في المقررات و الخطابات الرسمية /g/ بشكل رسمي يعتمد المغرب حرف الغين  للتعبير عن صوت
كمتال  gram= غرام


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

شكرا عليك


----------

